# Guide to 11.1 iceWM desktop



## azathoth (Nov 10, 2017)

Install zfs root and add user g with extra group wheel.
under security hardening I disable sendmail
pkg install -y xorg icewm chromium xf86-video-ati (if you have other card see manual)
hit yes to install pkg n update
add dbus_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf as root
service dbus start
echo icewm > .xinitrc as user g
startx
use square to open xterm and type chrome&
install openoffice
xfe for windows explorer style gui file mgr(set folder view details)
filezilla for ssh to other boxen
transmission-qt5 for torrents
shutdown -p now as root to shutdown


----------

